# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.0.3

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*تم بحمد الله تطوير الشبكة الى اخر نسخة ..*

*رقم الاصدار 4.0.3 ..*

*تم حل جميع مشاكل متصفح الاكسبلور ..*

*وتم اضافة خاصية الفيس بوك ..*

*ومن خلالها يستطيع المستخدم تسجيل دخوله عبر الفيس بوك ..*

*الخاص فيه .. ولكن لم افعلها الى الآن ..*

*نتمنى لكم اجمل الاوقات ..*

*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنتم دائما مميزون ..*

*كل المودة*

----------

أمل الظهور (04-09-2010), 

آهات حنونه (04-09-2010), 

همس الصمت (04-11-2010), 

ابو طارق (04-09-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (04-10-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (04-10-2010), 

صفآء الروح (04-12-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لقد لاحظت اليوم عند دخولي الشبكة بعض التغييرات* 

*ولم استطيع الدخول من خلال التثبيت الموجود عندي* 

*على ال favorites فدخلت من خلال العم (قوقل )* 

*ويوجد ايضا تغيير في صفحة الردود بالنسبة للوضع المتقدم* 

*لكي تستعمل جميع الحركات وخاصة التوسيط وحجم الحرف* 

*يجب عليك ان تعود للوضع المتقدم* 

*تشكر على التطوير لانه يوجد فوائد من ناحية اخرى* 

*مع كل التقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-09-2010)

----------


## نبراس،،،

دائما في تميز 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-09-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عزيزي ،، ابو طارق ..

بخصوص الرد السريع والاضافات عليه ..

هي تعديل ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتعديله للنسخة الجديدة ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

عزيزي نبراس ..

كل الشكر لحضورك ..

بارك الله فيكم ..

كل المودة

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلم خيي ع الجهود المبذولة ..*

*الله يعطيكم العافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-10-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

جهود رائعه وواضحه 

يعطيك العافيه
دمت في تألق مستمر

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-10-2010)

----------


## كبرياء

يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه إأخوي ..}
وإأن شآلله دوم هالتطور ..ْ~
مأآإننحرم ..}

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-10-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

وعليكم السلام والرحمة ..

تسلم اخوي ع الجهوود ..

وهل يوجد في الفيس بوك صفحة لشبكة الناصرة ..؟

والفيس بوك شي جميل ..!!

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تحياتي ,

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-10-2010)

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الف الف شكر*


*تطور حلووو*


*يعطيك العافية*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

صباح يتلوه التميز ...


لاحظت التطور من خلال مشاركاتي بالشبكة ...

حلوو كثير..


ربي يبارك فيكم ويعطيكم العافية يارب..

دمتم معطاءين 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-10-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*تطور ملحوظ ومميز*
*الله يعطيك العافيه شبووك*
*موفق لكل خير يارب*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-11-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الجميع يعطيكم ربي العافيه ..

وبارك الله فيك ..

عزيزي ،، ~..M!kage 

لا توجد صفحة خاصة ،، ولكن عند تفعيل الخاصية ..

من داخل الموقع تستطيع تسجيل الدخول في المنتدى عن طريق ايميلك والباسبورد في الفيس بوك ..

ولكن لم افعلها الى الآن ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ساجدة لربها

مشكور على ترقية
الله يعطيك العافية

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-11-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الجميع يعطيكم ربي العافيه ..
> 
> وبارك الله فيك ..
> 
> عزيزي ،، ~..M!kage 
> 
> لا توجد صفحة خاصة ،، ولكن عند تفعيل الخاصية ..
> ...



وعليكم السلام ..

اها اللحين عرفت ..

تسلم اخوي ماقصرت ,,

ولاعدمنا جهودك الرائعه ..

تحياتي ,

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-11-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مجهودات رائعة تشكر عليها اخي الكريم
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
ودوم هالتطور يارب ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-11-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيكم ربي العافيه ..

الجميع بارك الله فيكم ..

تم شكركم ..

كل المودة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*دائا نتميز مع شبكة الناصرة*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-12-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## بحر الشوق

من افضل الى افضل ..

اخي ..

شبكة الناصرة ..

الله يعطيك الف عافية ..

والى الامام ..

دمت في رعاية الله ..


بحر

----------

